# Crockpot Stuffed Chicken Breasts



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

Crockpot Stuffed Chicken Breasts 

Great dish for dinner guests. It tastes like you have been slaving all day long! Use the "gravy" on mashed potatoes! Use any leftovers for a sandwhich the next day! 

6 hours 10 minutes (10 min prep, 6 hrs cooking) 
6 servings 

1 cup ricotta cheese 
1/4 cup parmesan cheese 
1/2 cup pesto sauce 
6 chicken breasts, pounded thin 
salt 
pepper 
1/2 can cream of mushroom soup 
1/4 cup milk 
1/4 cup white wine 
fresh basil leaves, for garnish 

1 Combine cheeses and pesto sauce. 
2 Place a spoonful of the pesto cheese mixture onto each chicken breast. 
3 Roll up and secure with a toothpick. 
4 Sprinkle with salt and pepper and place into crock. 
5 In a bowl whisk the soup, milk and wine together and pour over the chicken breasts. 
6 Cook on low 4-6 hours, or on high 3-4 hours. 
7 Garnish with basil leaves.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 19, 2002)

With this recipe I forgive you for the deep-fried oreo recipe!


----------



## Norma (Oct 20, 2002)

My first reaction to the deep fried Oreo's was OMG! NO!!! But after a few seconds, I was wondering if they should be served with syrup!!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 21, 2002)

NORMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:p


----------

